# Team behind Sonic movie to “fix” character design following negative reception



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

About time


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 2, 2019)

Good, Sonic looked like whoever designed him went based off a vague description and not the actual fucking design of Sonic.

I doubt it'll make the movie better though, will still look meh even with a perfect Sonic


----------



## Joe88 (May 2, 2019)

Character design is only one of the problems (of many)...


----------



## Harsky (May 2, 2019)

A part of me thinks they did this deliberately and the trailer is intentionally terrible to get people talking while all along the one with the "fixed" release is already finished and ready. Then again, if he's telling the truth and they are fixing it, I don't want to imagine the work the animators have to do when the movie is 6 months away from release.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

next up: just delete the whole movie, that'd be a better idea


although i kinda like the idea of jim carrey as eggman, jim carrey's a good actor


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2019)

I’m still most unsettled by the fact that he has white paws, not gloves.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 2, 2019)

Well, hopefully the new (and maybe old) Sonic won't be so... 
Disturbing


----------



## Aletron9000 (May 2, 2019)

Well, this might make it less of a train wreck. At least we will always have jim carrey.


----------



## hallo23 (May 2, 2019)

Damn. I never thought they would actually listen to the fans.

I'm really curious how big the changes will be.
Wonder if they will have to delay the movie because of that.


----------



## Phantasia (May 2, 2019)

Curious to see what they are going to do about the movie soundtrack. So much goodness to be achieved my revamping and remixing original soundtracks from Sonic games... But no! They had to go for that OST music from Green Hill zone "Gangsta's Paradise".


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

How the fuck did they not see this reaction coming?


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

Chary said:


> I’m still most unsettled by the fact that he has white paws, not gloves.


his arms aren't supposed to be blue either


----------



## ut2k4master (May 2, 2019)

Phantasia said:


> Curious to see what they are going to do about the movie soundtrack. So much goodness to be achieved my revamping and remixing original soundtracks from Sonic games... But no! They had to go for that OST music from Green Hill zone "Gangsta's Paradise".


thats only the trailer though


----------



## shaunj66 (May 2, 2019)

Keep your expectations in check considering the movie releases in November. There's only so much they can do in 6 months. 

I'm expecting some minor alterations to the face such as bigger eyes, less pronounced lips and teeth etc. which is kind of worrying considering the human proportions are the biggest issue I think.


----------



## proffk (May 2, 2019)

How are they going to fix this mess. Have you seen sonics legs & those stupid human teeth. Should fire the person behind the character design.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 2, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> his arms aren't supposed to be blue either


Don't call anybody!


----------



## Arras (May 2, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Keep your expectations in check considering the movie releases in November. There's only so much they can do in 6 months.
> 
> I'm expecting some minor alterations to the face such as bigger eyes, less pronounced lips and teeth etc. which is kind of worrying considering the human proportions are the biggest issue I think.


Yeah, the proportions are the main issue here, followed by the facial expressions. In the shots where he's smirking like he does in the games and it's a head on shot while he's running or the camera is above him, it actually doesn't look that terrible. When the camera is high up like that, the perspective makes his proportions look a lot more reasonable, since they're smaller on the screen. Normally though, hoo boy.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 3, 2019)

Lolyeahsure


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 3, 2019)

In the end, there’s only one thing that matters: It has to be better than the Mario Bros. Movie


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 3, 2019)

Xzi said:


> How the fuck did they not see this reaction coming?


I'm more confused as to how they ignored it prior to the trailer being released?


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

Thank you for finding a screenshot that isn't as horrifying as the one making the rounds.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2019)

Remove those ugly teeth at least.


----------



## deinonychus71 (May 3, 2019)

The crowd effect of the internet won again.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

What, are they gonna redo the whole fucking movie? Cus that's what it's gonna take!


----------



## HarveyHouston (May 3, 2019)

...That's _Sonic?_ Is this an attempt to mix CGI animation with live action? I think they (animators in general) already tried that with Pokemon, and despite my lack of enthusiasm with the franchise, it actually doesn't look too bad. However, _this_ hardly looks anything like Sonic. I suspect if the character redesign doesn't do well either, the movie release may get delayed. Either that, or have another B movie...


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> ...That's _Sonic?_ Is this an attempt to mix CGI animation with live action? I think they (animators in general) already tried that with Pokemon, and despite my lack of enthusiasm with the franchise, it actually doesn't look too bad. However, _this_ hardly looks anything like Sonic. I suspect if the character redesign doesn't do well either, the movie release may get delayed. Either that, or have another B movie...


It's gonna end up being a B movie even if they somehow manage to fix Sonic's character design.


----------



## Godofcheese (May 3, 2019)

Think it was planned 
The movie got the publicity it might not have gotten if it wasn't for this controversy.

But hey, if that is not the case and they actually respond to the outcry and plan to fix things, then I'm happy


----------



## cots (May 3, 2019)

I liked the trailer and the rendering of Sonic looks better than, per say, Sonic 2 graphics. Although, I'm not a die hard furry that takes these things really seriously. It just looks like it'll be an entertaining movie.


----------



## CoolStarDood (May 3, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> In the end, there’s only one thing that matters: It has to be better than the Mario Bros. Movie


That _*MIGHT*_ happen


----------



## Vorde (May 3, 2019)

cots said:


> I liked the trailer and the rendering of Sonic looks better than, per say, Sonic 2 graphics. Although, I'm not a die hard furry that takes these things really seriously. It just looks like it'll be an entertaining movie.


Taking Sonic seriously doesn't make you a furry. I'm a childhood fan of Sonic and... wait, I am a furry, damn! Nvm...


----------



## Harumyne (May 3, 2019)

This is pretty fucking funny, lol.

Nothing more constructive to add.


----------



## Jayro (May 3, 2019)

But... But... Mah memez!!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 3, 2019)

I was horrified when I saw their Sonic rendition. It looked nothing like Sonic. It looked more like Sonic's unsuccessful cousin trying to get his 15 minutes of fame.
Remember the Famaily Guy scene with Cheeseburger helper? I feel that this is rather equal.

I can't watch it until they fix it. And sadly, I don't think Jim Carrey is a good fit. He is using a lot of his behaviors from other movies, not original or to the character, and certainly not fat enough. I would have them rather cast Danny DeVito.


----------



## chartube12 (May 3, 2019)

IDK what they’ll do. However I did see a few concept designs that keep the unreal 4 look but use Sonic’s adventure design. The only bad thing about them? The over sized sneakers! Sonic needs normal shoes!


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I'm more confused as to how they ignored it prior to the trailer being released?


To be fair, based on the posters, the shoes were changed and socks were added.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 3, 2019)

now all tickets will come with a free blindfold yay we fixed the movie 

but seriously i guess with it being a animated character it does mean they have room to re-render things without really needing too much in terms of re-shooting anything, i think maybe just tone down the fluffy ness a little and maybe make the body a bit bigger (and the legs a bit shorter) that way they dont have to worry about messing up the positioning of any of the scenery etc.....i think he looks a bit too athletic anyway, i prefer something more like the original sonic design of a little plump hedgehog

that said im shocked they are even bothering, i certainly wouldn't be bothered to change things at this point


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> i certainly wouldn't be bothered to change things at this point


Would you have been bothered to make this movie in the first place?


----------



## linuxares (May 3, 2019)

I'm curious how exactly they gonna fix him. Less electricity? The eyes?


----------



## osaka35 (May 3, 2019)

Intentional? maybe. But you can set expectations low without murdering the hype. Unless they expect the movie to be SO bad, that any positive changes will be hyped.

I dunno, still feels like an april fools joke. A joke College Humour would do, as the production values seem high but there's no humour to be found.


----------



## Mythical (May 3, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I'm curious how exactly they gonna fix him. Less electricity? The eyes?


Plastic Surgery


----------



## linuxares (May 3, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Plastic Surgery


So delete the movie?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 3, 2019)

I'm more concerned about Eggman's lack of T H I C C N E S S


----------



## Mythical (May 3, 2019)

linuxares said:


> So delete the movie?


I believe this is the answer to their problems


----------



## BORTZ (May 3, 2019)

Just put someone one in a blue skin suit and spike his hair. Call him a "deconstructed re-imagining of Sonic"


----------



## linuxares (May 3, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Just put someone one in a blue skin suit and spike his hair. Call him a "deconstructed re-imagining of Sonic"


Sanic!


----------



## ploggy (May 3, 2019)

This is the Bowfinger version of Sonic


----------



## jahrs (May 3, 2019)

Yeah "fixing" the mistake is in itself a mistake because when you give a child throwing a tantrum what they want it leads to creating a self entitled sociopath. They shouldve been free to do as they wished with the design and let everyone who had a problem with it deal with it. I say let things fail and succeed on their own terms because then they have no excuse, now they can be like "we only did what you said". Way to fall into their trap guys


----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2019)

You can paint a shit gold but it's still a shit. Fixing sonic isn't going to fix everything else that is so wrong with this movie


----------



## CTR640 (May 3, 2019)

Well, better they fix the damn shitty Sonic design. But what about Eggman? Isn't he supposed to be fat?

And also this:


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 3, 2019)

As an illustrator and cartoon artist myself, I generally am very forgiving design-wise with other people's works. 

However this...this thing is an atrocity. 

*Jesus Christ look at him.*


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Good, Sonic looked like whoever designed him went based off a vague description and not the actual fucking design of Sonic.
> 
> I doubt it'll make the movie better though, will still look meh even with a perfect Sonic



More like they based movie Sonic off Sanic.


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Well, better they fix the damn shitty Sonic design. But what about Eggman? Isn't he supposed to be fat?
> 
> And also this:


If they wanted to be more realistic, they could have still done the 2 separated eyeballs and have the mouth moved to the front with the 2nd model. The really shouldn't have made the base model design so different.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 3, 2019)

I'd bet money the change is minor.
It doesn't matter anyway. Sonic's design honestly isn't as bad as the entire story and a skinny ass Robotnik.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 3, 2019)

Chary said:


> I’m still most unsettled by the fact that he has white paws, not gloves.



As said in the movie he's a cat "Meow???"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> It's gonna end up being a B movie even if they somehow manage to fix Sonic's character design.



Most certainly as I have never heard of a single movie that got a delayed premiere date. Because its not like video games. If you delay it then nobody will see it. They'll think its shit.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 3, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> his arms aren't supposed to be blue either



The blue in his design also isn't supposed to be yellow, either. Or a self-insert.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shaunj66 said:


> Keep your expectations in check considering the movie releases in November. There's only so much they can do in 6 months.
> 
> I'm expecting some minor alterations to the face such as bigger eyes, less pronounced lips and teeth etc. which is kind of worrying considering the human proportions are the biggest issue I think.



Oh, don't worry, I already know what to expect:


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2019)

Welp...


Spoiler










https://www.reddit.com/r/SonicTheHe...e_of_the_best_ones_i_have_seen_so_farthis_is/


----------



## wangtang32000 (May 3, 2019)

lol 
i guess they didn't get the memo of the dozens of complaints about the design months before the trailer showed up...


----------



## wownmnpare (May 3, 2019)

Change it to Sanic and i'll gonna watch it on it's release.


----------



## kuwanger (May 3, 2019)

Chary said:


> I’m still most unsettled by the fact that he has white paws, not gloves.



It's funny you say that given it's not really that unthinkable that a hedgehog has white paws.  Blue flur?  Uh, yea, blue as a color is very rare in nature and based upon structure forms to selectively reflect light, which would be difficult to do in any sort of hair.  Blue pigments in life just aren't a think, AFAIK.

Having said all that, I can understand wanting Sonic to look different.  But, referring back to a previous Temper Tantrum, why isn't it unsettling that Sonic isn't wearing gloves but no mention of Sonic not wearing pants?


----------



## Pipistrele (May 3, 2019)

Let's pray for those animators and modelers who now will have to crunch their ass off because of their higher-ups' unfortunate decisions.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> It's funny you say that given it's not really that unthinkable that a hedgehog has white paws.  Blue flur?  Uh, yea, blue as a color is very rare in nature and based upon structure forms to selectively reflect light, which would be difficult to do in any sort of hair.  Blue pigments in life just aren't a think, AFAIK.
> 
> Having said all that, I can understand wanting Sonic to look different.  But, referring back to a previous Temper Tantrum, why isn't it unsettling that Sonic isn't wearing gloves but no mention of Sonic not wearing pants?


Hair can be dyed blue.

Also, I can't help but be curious why @Chary liked this. Are you unsettled by animals not wearing pants? Is there an origin story to your fear of freeballing animals? Do tell.


----------



## Freezerbomb (May 3, 2019)

The new designs leaked this morning! So excited!!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

Freezerbomb said:


> The new designs leaked this morning! So excited!!!


Tails was touched in a place or in a way that made him feel uncomfortable and when he told his parents, his teacher and a police officer they all joined in.


----------



## XDel (May 3, 2019)

Still do not give a rats ass.


----------



## kuwanger (May 3, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Hair can be dyed blue.



Hedgehog quills are made primarily of keratin which, AFAIK, are more difficult to dye.  Beyond that, it'd be just generally hard to dye near your whole body especially without having obvious other colored roots for any length of time.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Hedgehog quills are made primarily of keratin which, AFAIK, are more difficult to dye.  Beyond that, it'd be just generally hard to dye near your whole body especially without having obvious other colored roots for any length of time.


Hair is also made from keratin


----------



## kuwanger (May 3, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Hair is also made from keratin



Looking more into it, it looks hair is 95% keratin.  I'm not sure if that percentage is higher in quills?  It's interesting because hedgehogs have this habit called self-anointing where they chew something up into a froth and cover their quills in it.  Yet, I've done some googling and it's not clear exactly how much color they'll actually show.  Ie, I get the impression the structure of the quill might allow large absorption of colored liquid but the outer keratin layer will still be a very visible layer.  So, I wonder how "blue" you could actually get a hedgehog.


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2019)

Since we are talking about different things here, I just want to say that I don't think Sonic caused the blackout.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2019)

see...memes work!


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 3, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Keep your expectations in check considering the movie releases in November. There's only so much they can do in 6 months.
> 
> I'm expecting some minor alterations to the face such as bigger eyes, less pronounced lips and teeth etc. which is kind of worrying considering the human proportions are the biggest issue I think.





wangtang32000 said:


> lol
> i guess they didn't get the memo of the dozens of complaints about the design months before the trailer showed up...



Let's face it, this is happening because of the recent trend of turning cartoons into movies.

If the Pokemon Detective Pikachu movie thing hadn't happened, this wouldn't have either.






However, that one was done right. They kept faithful to the original designs. This one...this one shall be remembered for eternity.

That's not Sonic. That's the deformed offspring between a human and a plushie of Sonic The Hedgehog.



Freezerbomb said:


> The new designs leaked this morning! So excited!!!



I almost f******* croaked laughing at that. Oh my God I have tears running down my face.


----------



## Ferris1000 (May 3, 2019)

The trailer has twice of dislikes in comparison to likes


----------



## Lazyt (May 3, 2019)

I can promise you, that won't happen


----------



## Youkai (May 3, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> next up: just delete the whole movie, that'd be a better idea
> 
> 
> although i kinda like the idea of jim carrey as eggman, jim carrey's a good actor



But Eggman is "fat" and Jim Carrey is not ... they should have used someone like him as Eggman


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 3, 2019)

It took 2 months for them to notice the hate about the design? Well, what can I say.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2019)

they need to put jim carrey into a fat suit now


----------



## Mythical (May 3, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> they need to put jim carrey into a fat suit now


*We* can rebuild him. *We have the technology*. *We* can make him better, than he was.


----------



## Steena (May 3, 2019)

seems to me they did this on purpose to bait every single person on the earth into making content about it, as this seems to be an effective trend as of late (gilette, cpt marvel, papa johns, etc).
there is absolutely no way that a team of professionals designs and then approves sonic with those proportions. you go on artstation and the most basic bitch fresh students do it better. sonic design completely foregoes the basic principles of design language in itself, (let alone getting it doubly wrong given how the character is laid out aesthetically, which exaggerates the principles of design language), which you probably have at least heard of if you're a working force into that insanely competitive business.

you can excuse the old super mario movie, nobody had a clue on how to adapt a very surreal 240 pixel videogame into a realistic movie, also with awful gci capability, possibilities for awful dumb stuff is easy to see happen. shouldn't even begin to be an issue in current year. this is just controversy baiting.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 3, 2019)

Honestly its just the eyes, mouth and limbs. Everything else is fine, kinda sad they dont have sonics actual voice actor


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

A rerender this close to release? I know things have got cheaper and faster but that is still a lot of money if there is going to be a lot of Sonic in a Sonic film (if it was just 30 seconds or something then that is a different matter). Almost surprised they decided to magic up the money for this one.

Granted the original budget for Sonic (vehicles were OK) was probably about £5 so eh.

Also I still think Jim Carrey is phoning it in hard here. He has been doing it for so long now that him phoning it in is passable on some levels but what I saw there did not seem to be a butchered by the trailer maker thing and was still not good. Him not being fat is not a problem but the lines and delivery were a) not got and b) nothing like any Robotnic I ever saw, or much like an evil scientist of note.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

Youkai said:


> But Eggman is "fat" and Jim Carrey is not ... they should have used someone like him as Eggman


i mean, there's CGI for that, or even costumes, like the one robin williams used in ms doubtfire for example


----------



## RustInPeace (May 3, 2019)

I just noticed a continuity error in the trailer. Carrey's right hand man in between shots during the overly long conversation of Carrey and the general guy, his head kept changing direction. One shot he's facing the general, next shot his head is turned to where he could move his eyes and see Carrey, next shot it's back to him facing the general, then back to looking at Carrey, all while the conversation is uninterrupted. Unless they cut the conversation down to where there wasn't a continuity error, that reminds of a certain exchange in The Room.

Fixing Sonic's look won't make the film magically better, some of the beats in the trailer was ripping off Detective Pikachu, especially how James Marsden first meets Sonic. That's almost exactly like how Justice Smith meets Pikachu. And I see people praising Carrey and think his arc will be of a man slowly going insane and thus turning to the classic Eggman look. I just saw Jim Carrey being Jim Carrey, nothing more, nothing less. I love Jim Carrey by the way, but Jim Carrey being Jim Carrey won't save this movie.

I'm more mad at SEGA for letting their property go to people that don't quite understand Sonic and would need a massive amount of backlash, whether intentionally farmed for or not, to make some changes. What Paramount and company has done is not surprising, but looking at SEGA's track record of treating Sonic horribly for a majority of the last 15 years, this makes me more focused on them being idiots.

What's with the Quiksilver crap anyway? Sonic's not THAT fast to where he controls time like Dio Brando or Jotaro Kujo. I hope that indicated him using a Chaos Emerald, that would make some more sense, otherwise that's too OP.


----------



## eyeliner (May 3, 2019)

They can do this easily. The character is all rigged at this point. Just redo the character apply the rigging done, render.
They have the firepower to do this.

I would actually love to see this being worked on. Must be one of those times that designers have a blast.


----------



## Dominator211 (May 3, 2019)

Well, they can't possibly make it any worse... Right?


----------



## DJPlace (May 3, 2019)

sonic kinda looks like the NOID's Rejected cousin.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 3, 2019)

I will not say "good" or "About time". Fix Is the right things to do but will it be good enough ? I will have to wait and see how Sonic turn out to be. Wait and see. I am not saying anything.. Yet.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2019)

Steena said:


> seems to me they did this on purpose to bait every single person on the earth into making content about it, as this seems to be an effective trend as of late (gilette, cpt marvel, papa johns, etc).


how come in never worked for ghost busters than? they still made that *ABOMINATION*!


----------



## Joom (May 3, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> next up: just delete the whole movie, that'd be a better idea
> 
> 
> although i kinda like the idea of jim carrey as eggman, jim carrey's a good actor


He's shit in this movie. It's like "Hey guys, here's Jim Carrey! Remember how quirky he is? We do! Oh, and we didn't put him in a fat suit for some reason."


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 3, 2019)

i really don't think that at this point they can do something, it's too late for it unless they delay the movie


----------



## jimmyj (May 3, 2019)

also the shoes look nothing like the real sonic shoes


----------



## Steena (May 3, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> how come in never worked for ghost busters than? they still made that *ABOMINATION*!


ghost busters was a nerd-only thing to begin with, living in its own vacuum. your partizan social army had not much interest in making the thing successful, though they did still defend it to the death until release, despite the trailer looking even worse than the complete movie. the controversy still helped it, that movie should have bombed way harder and have been more irrelevant by nature of how awful it was. the fact it failed overall doesn't necessarily give it a verdict. cpt marvel for example isn't a terrible movie, and it would never have failed no matter what given the name alone; it was just overhyped with the whole controversy deal on top.

sonic is a different deal. it was so huge back then some kids of today know what sonic is. (i'm guessing mostly because of intellectually special people generating original characters on deviantart and the bizarre culture it carries)


----------



## Rahkeesh (May 3, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> A rerender this close to release? I know things have got cheaper and faster but that is still a lot of money if there is going to be a lot of Sonic in a Sonic film (if it was just 30 seconds or something then that is a different matter). Almost surprised they decided to magic up the money for this one.
> 
> Granted the original budget for Sonic (vehicles were OK) was probably about £5 so eh.
> 
> Also I still think Jim Carrey is phoning it in hard here. He has been doing it for so long now that him phoning it in is passable on some levels but what I saw there did not seem to be a butchered by the trailer maker thing and was still not good. Him not being fat is not a problem but the lines and delivery were a) not got and b) nothing like any Robotnic I ever saw, or much like an evil scientist of note.



So they won't do this but a cartoony sonic that looks close to modern would be pretty fast/cheap, I mean he had his own CGI Saturday morning show. Its all that facial mocap blending and detailed hair folicles that eat up the budget, but you don't need those to make a recognizable Sonic.

But no they won't give up on being Detective Pikachu and just do some minor tweaks instead that will barely change anything.


----------



## codezer0 (May 3, 2019)

if a part time fan with a copy of photoshop was able to _fix_ the visual look of Sonic in their spare time, there was literally *zero* excuse to allow a cgi studio with Hollywood backing to screw it up this poorly. I'm tired of Hollywood disrespecting other mediums and getting away with it for this long as it is. Still, I'm surprised they actually bothered to respond and offer to update it this late in production.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 3, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> next up: just delete the whole movie, that'd be a better idea
> 
> 
> although i kinda like the idea of jim carrey as eggman, jim carrey's a good actor


yeah, too bad they only let him be eggman as an easteregg in what might very well be the post credit scene..


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> if a part time fan with a copy of photoshop was able to _fix_ the visual look of Sonic in their spare time, there was literally *zero* excuse to allow a cgi studio with Hollywood backing to screw it up this poorly. I'm tired of Hollywood disrespecting other mediums and getting away with it for this long as it is. Still, I'm surprised they actually bothered to respond and offer to update it this late in production.


Fixing a static shot* is a bit different to models, meshes, textures, lighting rigs and so forth, and if they used some kind of motion capture on a puppet for reference during filming then they might also lack that shortcut, or have to build a model on top of a model to change all the height and what have you.

I would very much agree there is zero excuse for this to have even got past a test audience/focus group, test render or generally anybody that was supposed to have skills and enough clout to say something when it fell short.

*assume say 30fps render for this, 45 minutes of footage in a Sonic film then 30*45*60= 81000 frames. For 20 minutes a frame then one person would take several years, and that says nothing of having to match frames from one shot to the next.


----------



## Nudu (May 3, 2019)

Designer: Here we go again


----------



## ANTONIOPS (May 3, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Fixing a static shot* is a bit different to models, meshes, textures, lighting rigs and so forth, and if they used some kind of motion capture on a puppet for reference during filming then they might also lack that shortcut, or have to build a model on top of a model to change all the height and what have you.
> 
> I would very much agree there is zero excuse for this to have even got past a test audience/focus group, test render or generally anybody that was supposed to have skills and enough clout to say something when it fell short.
> 
> *assume say 30fps render for this, 45 minutes of footage in a Sonic film then 30*45*60= 81000 frames. For 20 minutes a frame then one person would take several years, and that says nothing of having to match frames from one shot to the next.


 3 years, No problem, I can wait while my eyes get regenerated using stem cells because of the trailer.


----------



## Missing Number (May 3, 2019)

alot of people argue the eyes and the connectedness..... what if, and hear me out here, he just has a white patch of fur between his eyes?
and the teeth.... hedgehog have teeth like their quills...... a quick google search would have let them know that.... https://i.pinimg.com/474x/1f/df/c6/1fdfc6017afa28a2f8a2811595e84bed--pygmy-hedgehog-domesticated-hedgehog.jpg 
also if you felt like being realistic, he could have pads and claws, maybe with a scene where he is filing them down like in the lionking where timon files simba's claw.... https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DstgGKeUwAES7dx.jpg (though there is problems with that, it would work as a reference and a show of attitude)


----------



## RPG_FAN128 (May 3, 2019)

Interesting.  So like, I read this article hearing how the trailer was so God-awful bad and the outrage was so thick that the movie is undergoing changes.  So I think "Oh!  I need to check out this trailer as it will be a hilariously funny epic ordeal of awfulness."  

*watches trailer*

OK.  Whatever.  You know what movie actually needed to be redone?  First Man.  That is 2.5 hours of my life I cannot get back not to mention the price of the movie fare.  Now there is an example of a God-awful bad epic ordeal of awfulness.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 3, 2019)

The only real way to fix that abomination is with napalm and fire.

Jokes aside, this probably won't be too hard to fix.

iirc in a making of of a different movie, they explained that for 3D model characters in movies like these, on set they use iron balls instead of the actual character so that the actors can still have an idea what to interact with. Then later, during the special effects phase, they edit the 3D model over the iron balls.

So it'd basically be swapping out the 3D model with a better one and that's it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> The only real way to fix that abomination is with napalm and fire.
> 
> Jokes aside, this probably won't be too hard to fix.
> 
> ...



It depends how much they want to change.

It is not just the model but the eye animations as well that would need to be changed if the sizes are going to be different, lip syncing possibly (I don't know what they have here for automated stuff these days).

If they are going to have to change the height/proportions as well then they might have to build an offsets model into it too -- make something taller with animated arms and unless you want to have it look like they are covering for sweaty pits by just moving at the elbows then you have to figure out how that changes. That also says nothing about the time paused rockets scene if they change the height there, or some of the blocking as a result...

If they are going to sort the colours then they will want to change the shader model a bit and that is fairly doable (colour correction being all but mandatory today in films and this falling more or less with that).

Granted the effort shown for Sonic in the pickup truck scene was anything to go by then they made fairly minimal efforts with a lot of things.

If it is just a space ship flying through space it is one thing. Something interacting with "real world" objects is a whole different game*.

*marginally relevant


----------



## DAZA (May 3, 2019)

Ouch.. thats going to financially hurt  graphically changing so many scenes with him in. that will hurt in the long run and be lucky if they make a profit from the film!

Always a big risk when taking on a franchise from game to movie, i hate to say this but id rather they use the shell / likeness of sonic from adventure or boom over what they have atm


----------



## Grmmish (May 3, 2019)

Wait...... Production on the movie already finished.  How could they redo Sonic himself if he is already in the footage without.. Deleting the footage, basically making the movie again? ?_? (Scenes with him in it at least.)
..... AND in the span of 6 months. XDD?????

Also. I think everythign about the trailer was great OTHER THAN Sonic. In fact, THE FACT it's a Sonic movie is the problem. But Jim was great and everything else was great.... I just hope Jim wasn't... Acting as Eggman because... That is NOT Eggman... XD
Either way, the way Sonic acts, looks and sound is bad. If they removed Sonic and changed the names and maybe made Sonic a super fast..... Robot toy thing from space? Then it would serve as a legitimate movie.


----------



## EpochWon (May 3, 2019)

I doubt they will re-do all the CGI they have.


----------



## Teletron1 (May 3, 2019)

Well this is somewhat positive and also strange to learn the team behind this was Marza aka Sega V.A just makes you wonder if they were just trying too hard to compete with Detective Pikachu which the premiere in NY has people saying it is awesome .. Funny thing my 6-year-old was like dad I want to see the Sonic movie but Sonic looks weird    hopefully this does well for Sega because they are hanging on by threads now 

also learned "Gagsters Paradise" was supposed to be an easter egg it was the 1st song on a Sonic music disc, wonder how many copies were sold because no one got that 

Eggman doesn't stay that way in the movie for those who also are wondering why he looks that way


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> Wait...... Production on the movie already finished.  How could they redo Sonic himself if he is already in the footage without.. Deleting the footage, basically making the movie again? ?_? (Scenes with him in it at least.)
> ..... AND in the span of 6 months. XDD?????
> 
> Also. I think everythign about the trailer was great OTHER THAN Sonic. In fact, THE FACT it's a Sonic movie is the problem. But Jim was great and everything else was great.... I just hope Jim wasn't... Acting as Eggman because... That is NOT Eggman... XD
> Either way, the way Sonic acts, looks and sound is bad. If they removed Sonic and changed the names and maybe made Sonic a super fast..... Robot toy thing from space? Then it would serve as a legitimate movie.


As was mentioned above Sonic was most likely done via 3d modelling. You have something on set for the actors to look at and interact with (see the video above for some other films, and some oddities that result).

If you are making a 3d model dance to an existing pattern then you can replace said model.

Very basic version thereof

Here is a space scene, red dots represent the location I want for each segment. In a computer model they would note the locations, indeed to make this I had a path I duplicated between the background.



 

I can put the battlestar galactica


 

I can put megamaid from spaceballs in there


 

Or I can put a space velociraptor in there with very minimal effort


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 3, 2019)

Ahem 






Just use this


----------



## eyeliner (May 3, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Ahem
> 
> Snip
> 
> Just use this


This could work, but the voice would have to change to something more "arrogant"


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2019)

That... thing.. still sends shivers down me spine.


----------



## lexarvn (May 3, 2019)

MintTears said:


> More like they based movie Sonic off Sanic.


It sure looks like it


----------



## Grmmish (May 3, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> As was mentioned above Sonic was most likely done via 3d modelling. You have something on set for the actors to look at and interact with (see the video above for some other films, and some oddities that result).
> 
> If you are making a 3d model dance to an existing pattern then you can replace said model.
> 
> ...






I appreciate the effort. LOL BUT I do indeed know how it can be done. But, despite how simple some things are, it is just hard to believe they would do that within 6 months really quickly because companies simply do not. :S


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 3, 2019)

They're prolly gonna make him a penguin or something


----------



## Xabring (May 3, 2019)

welp, they better take their sweet time or they gonna rush the design.....6 months for a redesigned character on CGI? hmm...at least is not an ENTIRE movie out of it.


----------



## reddragon105 (May 3, 2019)

Great news. I mean I was looking forward to all the amazing memes and the fun we were going to have ripping this movie to shreds, but I'm sure that's still going to happen and Trailer Sonic will forever be immortalised in what we have so far.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 3, 2019)

and for once they listen but i wouldn't put those pitchforks and torches away just yet I wonder if the director is even a fan of sonic that DB movie the director hated the series iirc


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2019)

even wreck it Ralph made a better looking cgi sonic


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 3, 2019)

what's wrong with this?




i found this frame myself btw


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> what's wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like he walked right in the middle of an orgy


----------



## extrablade (May 3, 2019)

this was all planned...

How to increase your ticket sales:
1 - Create an ugly character and release a trailer with it so that all the news and everybody is talking about it.
2 - Say that you are going to fix it because you are "listening to your audience".
3 - Just show the movie with the "fixed design" which has been the original hidden one since the beginning.

#marketingTactics


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 3, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Ahem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now they only need to hire they guy who did his voice in Shadow The Hedgehog.


----------



## skanimal (May 3, 2019)

extrablade said:


> this was all planned...
> 
> How to increase your ticket sales:
> 1 - Create an ugly character and release a trailer with it so that all the news and everybody is talking about it.
> ...


makes perfect sense


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2019)

looks like they put someone that doesnt know who is sonic to draw him


----------



## osaka35 (May 4, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> what's wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is his arm connected halfway down his torso? and his chest looks like it imploded? also, i wonder if they had a version with teeth that looked even worse.


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 4, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> They can do this easily. The character is all rigged at this point. Just redo the character apply the rigging done, render.
> They have the firepower to do this.
> 
> I would actually love to see this being worked on. Must be one of those times that designers have a blast.



Firepower is not an issue here. The issue, is cost and time. The character might be rigged, however a redesign this dramatic on movie scenes with all their effects and renders finished, is a nightmare both time-wise and budget-wise.

The animators who will have to work on this have to be absolute experts at the job, understanding weight and movement mechanics, as well as take extra care not to ruin the interaction between the character and already done and set in stone environment around the character.

And to do this, requires a massive budget and time, most of all, time.

That being said they better do it, otherwise this movie will be an absolute disaster.


What baffles me, is the producers and CEO's who only see dollar signs in front of their eyes, and actively demand this movie to be more realistic than it should. Marketing to broader audiences (rather than just the Sonic niche market of a fan-base), is their only real concern here, which is why they won't mind butchering the characters design, if the look for it appeals to people outside the Sonic franchise as well as its fans.

Of course, rather than *appeal to everyone*, this has backfired massively, and the current result is a movie that appeals to *no one. *Not even their own fan-base.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

Joom said:


> He's shit in this movie. It's like "Hey guys, here's Jim Carrey! Remember how quirky he is? We do! Oh, and we didn't put him in a fat suit for some reason."


Probably cos having a comical fat villain called Eggman would crash twatter.

That being said, I'm sooooo offended they slimwashed a fat character! We can't have obese people represented in movies now? Ugh, the nerve of the Patriarchy! Just wait till I cuss outside the whitehouse about this! That'll learn em!


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 4, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Probably cos having a comical fat villain called Eggman would crash twatter.
> 
> That being said, I'm sooooo offended they slimwashed a fat character! We can't have obese people represented in movies now? Ugh, the nerve of the Patriarchy! Just wait till I cuss outside the whitehouse about this! That'll learn em!


It is a case of the facecasting Hollywood loves to do though, where an actors face being on screen a lot is more important than the character they play.

It's why every superhero movie ever has all of it's characters _outside_ the suits for like, 70% of the movie or why Iron Man has a facecam inside his suit.

That thing where Eggman looks kinda like Eggman is probably gonna be the post-credits scene, given how it was leaked beforehand that Eggman would get more comical and fatter as the movie progressed (you can kinda see a part of it in the trailer where he swaps his black coat for a red one.)


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2019)

Much better.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 4, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> why is his arm connected halfway down his torso? and his chest looks like it imploded? also, i wonder if they had a version with teeth that looked even worse.


Idk I didnt make the thing


----------



## Joom (May 4, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Probably cos having a comical fat villain called Eggman would crash twatter.
> 
> That being said, I'm sooooo offended they slimwashed a fat character! We can't have obese people represented in movies now? Ugh, the nerve of the Patriarchy! Just wait till I cuss outside the whitehouse about this! That'll learn em!


But it's Robotnik's character. They could have at least put a bald cap on him, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Pluupy (May 4, 2019)

God bless


----------



## KyleHyde (May 4, 2019)

Joom said:


> But it's Robotnik's character. They could have at least put a bald cap on him, for fuck's sake.


But he is bald at the end of the trailer (and also sporting a mustache closer to Eggman's actual design).


----------



## extrablade (May 4, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Much better.





they even messed up the song


----------



## eyeliner (May 4, 2019)

I believe this is kind of like a prequel. You know... How it all came to be. We have Jim Carrey now, only to have Gerard Depardieu in the sequel as a proper Eggman.

Curiously, I knew the character as Robotnick. Made more sense, because he always resources bots...


----------



## Leqz (May 4, 2019)

They better not pull a Transformers in which 80% of the movie is just human and the other 20% is the actual thing in the movie title.


----------



## chartube12 (May 4, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> I believe this is kind of like a prequel. You know... How it all came to be. We have Jim Carrey now, only to have Gerard Depardieu in the sequel as a proper Eggman.
> 
> Curiously, I knew the character as Robotnick. Made more sense, because he always resources bots...



Have you read the comics? Because Robotnick and Eggman are two different characters. Although after the mega man crossover, Eggman personality has become a mix of the two. Only without a shred of Dr. Robotnick’s humanity


----------



## Rahkeesh (May 4, 2019)

Leqz said:


> They better not pull a Transformers in which 80% of the movie is just human and the other 20% is the actual thing in the movie title.



If the actual thing is gonna look like this, I'm 100% fine with 80/20.


----------



## eyeliner (May 4, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Have you read the comics? Because Robotnick and Eggman are two different characters. Although after the mega man crossover, Eggman personality has become a mix of the two. Only without a shred of Dr. Robotnick’s humanity


Ah, then in that I am lacking. Much thanks for the clear up.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 4, 2019)

I haven't actually seen the trailer yet, but I've seen screenshots. To me, the biggest issue is the eyes. They're too small and shaped wrong and it looks weird.
Just changing that one thing would make a huge difference IMO. If they were to change just one thing it should be that, but they're probably going to take feedback into account and fix the most common complaints.
I guess that's a good thing about CGI, you can actually change things after the movie is filmed.


chartube12 said:


> Have you read the comics? Because Robotnick and Eggman are two different characters. Although after the mega man crossover, Eggman personality has become a mix of the two. Only without a shred of Dr. Robotnick’s humanity


Did not know that. I always thought they were the same person and just changed name, like King Koopa was changed to Bowser.


Leqz said:


> They better not pull a Transformers in which 80% of the movie is just human and the other 20% is the actual thing in the movie title.


Transformers is a bit different because the main character is a human and most of the robots are sidekicks (except maybe Bumblebee). Now it might not be like that in the comics (haven't read them) but as I understand it the comics don't have a lot to do with the movies anyway. I guess the CGI would be too expensive if the robots were the main cast. It's not like the CGI wasn't already expensive enough. Avatar uses a lot of CGI, but much of the movie is just Na'vi talking and exploring and that could all be done with costumes. You can't really pull off Transformers with costumes, so the CGI for the robots has got to be extremely expensive.

Anyway, I digress. Sonic is clearly the main character of this movie so he should get a lot more screen time. CGI-wise it's much simpler than Transformers so if cost was the reason the Transformers didn't get more screen time that shouldn't be an issue here. I expect him to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 1/3 to 1/2 screen time (because obviously, there will be many other characters in the movie, it can't just be him all the time), and I would estimate about the same for Pikachu in Detective Pikachu since he's gonna be hanging around the human a lot of the time, but that movie has a lot of other Pokemon in it too which makes it more interesting.


----------



## chartube12 (May 4, 2019)

Well one is either a clone or from another universe. The comics go through a lot of reconnecting and it’s difficult to keep track!


----------



## Rahkeesh (May 4, 2019)

He was always called Eggman in the Japanese game manuals and Robotnik in English game manuals. So there was always a good reason for the Death EGG. Sometime (SA1?) they finally bit the bullet and started calling him Eggman in English. Comics inventing their own explanation doesn't change how the division really started.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Transformers is a bit different because the main character is a human and most of the robots are sidekicks (except maybe Bumblebee). Now it might not be like that in the comics (haven't read them) but as I understand it the comics don't have a lot to do with the movies anyway. I guess the CGI would be too expensive if the robots were the main cast. It's not like the CGI wasn't already expensive enough. Avatar uses a lot of CGI, but much of the movie is just Na'vi talking and exploring and that could all be done with costumes. You can't really pull off Transformers with costumes, so the CGI for the robots has got to be extremely expensive..



Still a stylistic choice -- go back and look at the cartoons, 1986 film, comics... and while many featured a human character or two they were mostly about the robots. Not to mention said robots were all sentient beings with their own emotions, motivations, goals, histories, limitations... which is more than enough to base a character or three on even without that. From a budget perspective I can see why they might have gone that way but it is in no way an artistic limitation.


----------



## polychromeuganda (May 4, 2019)

RE: Why the awful character design? I don't think the ugly character is a clever publicity stunt. I think it was designed with 3 objectives

(1) differentiate the new animation from all the old low resolution TV animation and games by doing things with high resolution CGI that couldn't be done before.

(2) differentiate the line of tie-in games to be offered on current game platforms from classic games so that consumers a reason to buy because the Sonic in the old games won't meet the expectations of kids who see the movie. 

(3) its based on a sample of a plush toy that will be on sale at the end of the movie. There will be people selling them at the exit doors as you walk out, The Apple-Pay lane will be like using EZ-Pass at a toll booth. They were originally planning to sell them at Toys-R-Us, and they can't encourage cell phone use in-theater by putting them on Amazon... so... This is Hollywood marketing genius...

(for those who don't have toll roads, A toll both is a checkout lane in the middle of the highway where you pay to use a road you already paid for with fuel taxes. EZ-Pass is a wireless transponder that saves driver's time because it doesn't require the vehicle to stop by electronically drawing down a pre-paid balance. The lane also takes pictures of the front and rear vehicle plates and the driver in case the transponder malfunctions and to bill those who use the lane w/o a transponder, plus a daunting service fee. Oh, it also reduces the state payroll by needing fewer toll-takers.)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2019)

An old phrase but one that seems to be forgotten more than it should

"never attribute to malice what can adequately be explained by incompetence"

Similarly are we still of the opinion that Hollywood has any kind of respect for existing artistic works, much less computer games? How many times now have we heard producers, directors and editors say "I never read the book" or "I had the book read to/summarised for me"?


----------



## Bernhard (May 5, 2019)

cant wait watching da movie... fml*-* have waited 4 my whole life to see that masta pice*-* damn boi hope that this gets released soon ....


----------



## Kigiru (May 5, 2019)

You know what? After Disney showing their standards of treating fans via Star Wars and Captain Marvel (read - calling them names, making tantrums on Twitter and don't listening) seeing somebody actualy LISTENING AND UNDESTANDING what their customers are saying to them is kind of refreshing and heartwarming. Even if the final product will be mediocore at best, i'm positively impressed with position of SEGA and Paramout.


----------



## KingVamp (May 5, 2019)

Didn't want to just keep posting fan art/edits, but I felt like I needed to show this.
I previously made a redesign for movie Sonic to make him look more like the game model but for this one I wanted to keep the eyes separated and change the body proportions a bit. #SonicTheHedgehog #SonicMovie pic.twitter.com/8YBgVvGlsA— Giorgia Lenzi (@lenzi_art) May 4, 2019


----------

